# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  поиск значений в таблице excel

## iam_alex

Всем доброго дня! В прикрепленном файле есть основная таблица из которой выбраны значения во вторую таблицу (нижнюю). Проблема в том что никак не могу въехать как выбрать значения из первого столбца основной таблицы при соответствующе выбранном столбце и значении второй таблицы: то есть выбираю Период, ему соответствует столбец и определенное значение по строке нижней таблицы, так вот нужно найти это значение в этом же столбце (Период) и вернуть значение Показателя в строку второй таблицы. В файле описано то же самое в примечании с указанием на конкретные ячейки. Пробовал всячески - не выходит, поэтому прикрепляю шаблон без формул. Заранее благодарен за ответ!

----------


## iam_alex

я изначально отказался от всевозможных вариантов с ЕСЛИ и хотел используя ВПР ГПР ИНДЕС СМЕЩ ПОИСКПОЗ и т.п. все это реализовать. уткнулся в проблему - не могу решить:
=ПОИСКПОЗ(ИНДЕКС(C16:F16;0;B15);D5:D  9;0) - в ячейке b15 номер столба таблицы
этим я могу узнать на какой строке нужная мне цифра, но не могу заставить узнать в нужном столбце (Период) - это главный вопрос, остальное можно как мне вдится прикрутить с помощью других функций.

----------


## Angelinna

В каком Екселе работаешь?

----------


## KrAn124

упс. старьё :blush:

----------

